
Intermediate Projects for C++ learner - mandliya
I have just finished reading &quot;The C++ programming Language&quot; by Stroustrup. Now, I really want to develop one or two good projects to enhance my skills, before delving deeper into advanced template meta programming. I am not looking for small projects (like a calculator), but looking for some challenging projects to learn further.
======
gtani
since you got no response:

\- scrapers, spider/crawler and content extractor for NLP analysis

\- analyze your hard drive for old, duplicate etc files

\- Arduino/raspberry pi (challenging, very little RAM, can't use c++11,
stdlib, etc

\- CUDA

_____________

also you want to look at VC++, clang and gnu toolsets, e.g. "#pragma once" and
the C++14 refinements. Meyers Modern Effective and Effective 3rd ed books are
great for that. Also Lippman et al's primer

_________________

compiler blogs:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/)

[http://blog.llvm.org/](http://blog.llvm.org/)

[http://developerblog.redhat.com/tag/c/](http://developerblog.redhat.com/tag/c/)

